# Dismal Swamp Canal



## bjung (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been up and down the ICW, but have not tried the Dismal Swamp Canal portion. I can't find too much info about it online.
Is this a good option for a 4' draft boat?
Thanks for any input,
Bernd


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

No problem with 4 feet draft. It's pretty much straightforward motoring, with a lock at each end. When I went through, there were only two openings a day, one in the am, one in the pm. I anchored just outside the north lock and made Elizabeth City for the next night (there is a drawbridge prior to the free docks).


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We've transited the Dismal Swamp Canal about a dozen times with our 4'3" draft and it is our preferred route. Be sure to ask Robert at the Deep Creek Lock to give a brief conch blowing concert and leave him a conch if your fresh back from the Bahamas. Elizabeth City is a gem. The NC Welcome station is a pleasant stop as well as the Goat Island anchorage and the Mexican restaurant at the short free dock just south of the bridge at Deep Creek. Oh, and Elizabeth's Dock too! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

Minor thread theft here, but can I expect any problems with a 5'10" draft?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Unsure what water levels are at this time. When I went through a couple of years ago, it was just prior to closing it down for low water levels. Good resource is here: Cruiser's Net


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good resource, tm.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

You can call the Dismal Swamp Welcome Center for the latest info on water depth, snags, and general conditions. 877.771-8333 or 252.771-8333


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I just went through a week ago, plenty of depth you could do it w/ 6' no problem. on the southern end you can go up a cut to the west just before the southern lock and tie up to a concrete wall and spend the night then transit through the lock to the NC welcome center (water available) or continue on to the north lock. When at the north lock you have a great shopping center w/ a dollr general,food lion, and a auto parts store and everyone in town seems to enjoy the boaters coming through. at the north lock ther is also payground and prk next to the free docks . Robert is great and often has cofee and danish at 8am for boaters and is very welcoming.
One other thing. If your board with the alligator iver and belhaven go to Manteo on Roanoake Island instead nd then south to Ocracoke Island. Both great places and plenty to see and enjoy.
We're in Annapolis right now anchored in Spa Creek and we'll be heading out ithe Morning. 

Live the Dash - It's all you really have


----------



## bjung (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the input.


joethecobbler said:


> One other thing. If your board with the alligator iver and belhaven go to Manteo on Roanoake Island instead nd then south to Ocracoke Island. Both great places and plenty to see and enjoy.


This brings up a question. Can you skip the Pungo and Alligator River and instead head up Pamlico Sound, leave Roanoke Island to starboard, go under two bridges (45 and 65 ft high ) and rejoin the ICW in Albemarle Sound? Looks possible on my charts.... 
Bernd
PSC 31


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You can go around on the west side if you fit under the 45' bridge (fixed). To go to Maneto, and well worth the trip, you have to motor a channel on the east side of Roanoke Island.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We like Manteo ("Man'eo"- you won't here a T pronounced in that). Like Oriental, Belhaven, Little Washington, Elizabeth City...small town and the best of people! 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------

